# Slingshot Vs Cola and Mentos and other shots



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi guys, I was thinking the other day after talking about Cola and mentos :naughty: how to start the reaction with a slingshot!

And today I made this video! hahah

The second video is from the same morning, with some other shots with targets i found on the ground!

Thanks for watching!!

Take care everybody

Volp


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice shooting!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Volp, that was fantastic shooting as I have come to expect from you ... makes me wonder if you ever miss!!!! Loved the mints in the coke ... great idea!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Charles said:


> Volp, that was fantastic shooting as I have come to expect from you ... makes me wonder if you ever miss!!!! Loved the mints in the coke ... great idea!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Hi Charles!! I miss, I miss! 2 days ago there was no way to hit anything, I just put the slingshot aside and with smoke coming out from my ears I went to prepare dinner! but after a bad day there is always a good day!  like this morning, and it was super fun

Thanks for your comment!

Take care

Volp


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Wonderful reaction and experiment! Haha very fun to watch, thanks for posting. Nice shooting as always .

Be well,
SF


----------



## Dwight (Sep 22, 2014)

Volp,

I rarely post. However, after watching these vids I feel compelled to compliment you. Your attitude is infectious, your shooting speaks for it's self.

Your physical shooting form is near flawless. Watching you shoot, an observer can not tell you have released until the target disappears.

Your psychological form must be just as solid, every shot looks identical to the one before it.

You have become my most inspiring example of the way I want to shoot, both physically and psychologically.

Thanks for the Motivation.

Later,

Dwight


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Outstanding shooting !


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Love watching you shoot bud. Laser beam accuracy as always. Great shooting bud. The Mentos trick was clever!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well my friend you are way over the top edge,,,You are sky high..excellent shooting....I had all I could do too see

you way back in the tree's for that pine cone shot...And as for those pull tab's awesome shooting....as for my self

I would not be able to see them..as my eyes are starting to fail now...Thank you for sharing~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

SmilingFury said:


> Wonderful reaction and experiment! Haha very fun to watch, thanks for posting. Nice shooting as always .
> 
> Be well,
> SF


Hi SmilingFury!!  i am happy that you enjoyed the video!

Thanks for stopping by and for your comment

Take care

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Dwight said:


> Volp,
> 
> I rarely post. However, after watching these vids I feel compelled to compliment you. Your attitude is infectious, your shooting speaks for it's self.
> 
> ...


Dwight!! That is huge compliment for me and i really appreciate it!!

Thanks so much my friend

Take care

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

stinger said:


> Love watching you shoot bud. Laser beam accuracy as always. Great shooting bud. The Mentos trick was clever!


Hey my friend! the mentos trick was very fun to see it hahah.

I am always happy to read something from you

Take care

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> Well my friend you are way over the top edge,,,You are sky high..excellent shooting....I had all I could do too see
> 
> you way back in the tree's for that pine cone shot...And as for those pull tab's awesome shooting....as for my self
> 
> I would not be able to see them..as my eyes are starting to fail now...Thank you for sharing~~AKAOldmiser


Thanks a lot oldmiser!

Perhaps "your eyes are starting to fail now" but for me your are an inspiration because you always keep shooting!!!

Thanks Oldmiser

Volp


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Not only are you competition material for shooting, your vids are well made as well and have provided me with due enjoyment! Thanks for sharing, we need more posters like you. Perhaps you should consider going to the next tournament. And copyright that nifty leg kick, call it a victory kick? You are some character and inspiration for shooters alright. Hats off! Que buen puntaria.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks so much for showing 
Cheerio


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Not only are you competition material for shooting, your vids are well made as well and have provided me with due enjoyment! Thanks for sharing, we need more posters like you. Perhaps you should consider going to the next tournament. And copyright that nifty leg kick, call it a victory kick? You are some character and inspiration for shooters alright. Hats off! Que buen puntaria.


"victory kick!" hahah with a copyright  You made me smile!

Muchas gracias por tus palabras y por mirar mis videos!

Cuidate amigo mio!


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Man, that's crazy good shooting!! Awesome!! Loved the music in the second video also. How long have you been shooting ss's??


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Love your videos Volp.

Always infectiously fun to watch and the fountain of coca cola is a great idea,

Thank you for the video and for the big smile on my face hahahaha

Clint


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

These videos are just fun as heck. Serious shooting with a fun attitude. Keep them coming!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Ah ah ah,....bel colpo Pablo!!!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Ifab25 said:


> Man, that's crazy good shooting!! Awesome!! Loved the music in the second video also. How long have you been shooting ss's??


Hi Ifab25!! I started to shoot more seriously in 2012 and i had a lot of fun with my slingshot in these years 

Thanks for your comment!!

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Barky Bow said:


> Love your videos Volp.
> 
> Always infectiously fun to watch and the fountain of coca cola is a great idea,
> 
> ...


A smile on your face? This means that i did my job well! 

Take care Clint!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Bob Fionda said:


> Ah ah ah,....bel colpo Pablo!!!!


divertente! dovevi vederlo dal vivo! lo spruzzo sara' arrivato a 3 metri

Grazie!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Mr. P said:


> These videos are just fun as heck. Serious shooting with a fun attitude. Keep them coming!


Thanks Mr. P!  The fun attitude is the secret.

Take care my friend

Volp


----------



## LP Sling (Nov 24, 2012)

I liked very much ! ! Great, great Shooter ! !


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Pablo i always love to watch your videos and your shooting with and without a frame are simply amazing,thank you for sharing my friend


----------



## Mr. Clean (Feb 3, 2015)

Great videos and shooting.Makes me wish I had my slingshots with me right now,makes me want to practice!


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Very inspiring. Makes me want to practice even more


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

LP Sling said:


> I liked very much ! ! Great, great Shooter ! !


This is the first time I have seen a comment from you about one of my videos and I really appreciate it!! Thanks LP sling!

Take care

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

bigron said:


> Pablo i always love to watch your videos and your shooting with and without a frame are simply amazing,thank you for sharing my friend


Hi my Friend! I am happy that you enjoyed the video 

Take care Ron


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Mr. Clean said:


> Great videos and shooting.Makes me wish I had my slingshots with me right now,makes me want to practice!


Thanks a lot Mr. "wish i had my slingshot.." that is a great compliment!! thanks a lot



truthornothing said:


> Very inspiring. Makes me want to practice even more


Hi Truthornothing, thanks my friend!

I like the picture on your profile! 

Take care

Volp


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Great! I love the victory jump for joy.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Beanflip said:


> Great! I love the victory jump for joy.


Hi Beanflip!! Yes, I like that jump too, well i think it is obvious, but now my back hurts  I jumped too much haha

Take care my friend

Volp


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Great videos... thank for posting!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Great videos... thank for posting!


Thanks a lot Northerner!

Take care

Volp


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't know what to say.....Yes I do, I want to have your shooting skills!!!  Man!! Great videos!! You sure know how to have fun with a slingshot!!!

You should do a video tutorial of the way you aim and shoot!!!

Cheers!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

BAT said:


> I don't know what to say.....Yes I do, I want to have your shooting skills!!!  Man!! Great videos!! You sure know how to have fun with a slingshot!!!
> 
> You should do a video tutorial of the way you aim and shoot!!!
> 
> Cheers!!


Hi Bat!! thanks a lot!!

I thought about a video tutorial but there are so many on youtube, about how to aim and how to shoot! there is a video almost for everything. hahaha

I did a video about bareback shooting because is the only one that i couldn't find.

Gracias amigo

Volp


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes, I know there are tons of tutorials, (I had watch a few) I think not everyone shoots exactly the same way, there are some variations, and maybe this little variations can be the difference.

Just a thought.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

BAT said:


> Yes, I know there are tons of tutorials, (I had watch a few) I thing not everyone shoots exactly the same way, there are some variations, and maybe this little variations can be the difference.
> 
> Just a thought.


It is true Bat!

take care

Volp


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Wowzers! Nice shooting Volp!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Teach! Thanks a lot!!

Say "hi" to Mexico for me, I lived in Chiapas for a while

Take care

Volp


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you very much for sharing your talent, I'd pay to watch your videos, you are an excellent ambassador for the world of slingshots


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

Amazing shooting!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That mentos shot was so cool! Your other shots were excellent as well. I could watch slingshot shooting vids all day. Keep them coming!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Peter Recuas said:


> Thank you very much for sharing your talent, I'd pay to watch your videos, you are an excellent ambassador for the world of slingshots


Thanks a lot Peter Recuas!! I really appreciate your comment, that is one of the greatest compliments I've ever had.

Take care

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> That mentos shot was so cool! Your other shots were excellent as well. I could watch slingshot shooting vids all day. Keep them coming!


I will try to keep them coming 

Thanks!!

Volp


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Great shooting. That looks like so much fun. Thank you for sharing and inspiring us.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

mr. green said:


> Great shooting. That looks like so much fun. Thank you for sharing and inspiring us.


It was fun for me too ! Thanks a lot Mr. Green to stop and to leave your comment!

Take care!

Volp


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Volp, watching you shoot sucks!

You are waaaaay too good at this!

(and make me feel so small!!!)

Bowing down in envy,

Be


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

BeMahoney said:


> Volp, watching you shoot sucks!
> 
> You are waaaaay too good at this!
> 
> ...


Hi BE!!

Thanks for stopping by and thanks for your comment!!

As long as we're all shooting we are all great! 

Take care bud

Volp


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Great shot Volp. Love your fun vids. Makes me want to go out and shoot.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks a lot Jeff, You are a great shooter and I really appreciate your comment!!

Take care!!

Volp


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Well, this is now my default video to show people what can be done with a slingshot.

As you appear to be the expert let me ask a few questions.

Do you always shoot TTF?
Where is your anchor?
Do you use laser guided or heat seeking ammo?

Great video! Thanks for sharing and inspiring!!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Well, this is now my default video to show people what can be done with a slingshot.
> 
> As you appear to be the expert let me ask a few questions.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot! When you show the video to someone tell them that the secret is the "victory kick" they have to jump!

OTT was my only way to shoot until one and an half years ago, when I built my first TTF, from that moment I shoot most of the time TTF with small frames.

For my anchor point, well if i can describe it...  ....I put the base of the metacarpal bone of the thumb inside the cavity of my ear. It sounds gross but it works for me 

I use laser guided, but one day I was shooting bareback at home and the target was very close to the tv and my "laser guide" had a defect and I shot the TV!! :banghead: hahah

Take care and thanks for your comment!

Volp


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Volp my Friend, i really want to tell you its a great pleasure to watch you shoot! 

I really hope i heal up soon so i can start shooting again, your videos spur me so much!

And the Mentos Cola Shot was soooo awesome!! I will try that with my Brother, thank you so much for that Idea


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Jack739 said:


> Volp my Friend, i really want to tell you its a great pleasure to watch you shoot!
> 
> I really hope i heal up soon so i can start shooting again, your videos spur me so much!
> 
> And the Mentos Cola Shot was soooo awesome!! I will try that with my Brother, thank you so much for that Idea


Hi my Friend! I am happy you enjoyed the video! I hope you will be able to shoot again soon and if you will try the cola shot, tell me how It goes! 

Take care!!

Volp


----------



## Spireshot (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi Volp

Love your videos, awesome accuracy but always with a smile on your face which is just the way it should be.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Spireshot said:


> Hi Volp
> 
> Love your videos, awesome accuracy but always with a smile on your face which is just the way it should be.


Hi Spireshot! always smiling! We have the same philosophy

Thanks

Volp


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

More great shooting, and an awesome trickshot with the mentos, that one is now one of my goals  thanks for taking the time to video and upload and share these :thumbsup:

as has been mentioned You are a great ambassador for the sport, cheers for the inspiration.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Creakyboy said:


> More great shooting, and an awesome trickshot with the mentos, that one is now one of my goals  thanks for taking the time to video and upload and share these :thumbsup:
> 
> as has been mentioned You are a great ambassador for the sport, cheers for the inspiration.


Thanks a lot for Creakyboy!! 

You have to try the cola shot, it is fun! hahaha

Take care bud

Volp


----------

